# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  İşte iyi Kürtler kötü Kürtler

## bozok

*İşTE İYİ KüRTLER KüTü KüRTLER*
** 

 


Wayne Madsen Amerikan Donanması'nda görev almış eski bir istihbaratçı. şimdilerde Amerikan Fox News'da siyaset yorumcusu; CounterPunch ve The American Conservative gibi tanınmış dergilerde yazıyor.

Geçtiğimiz ay içinde yayımlanan bir yazısı ise şu başlığı taşıyor: *"İsrail, Irak'ın Bazı Bölgelerini 'Büyük İsrail' Adına Kolonileştirmeyi Umuyor".* (Online Journal, 2.2.2009) 

Abdullah Gül'ün Kürdistan sözcüğünü kullanıp kullanmadığı tartışıladursun, Kuzey Irak'ta fiili olarak kurulan Kürdistan'ın Büyük İsrail projesinin bir parçası olduğu tezini doğrulayan yeni kanıtlar bulmakta güçlük çekmiyoruz.

Madsen, yazısına, İsrailli yayılmacıların amaçlarının, Batı şeria ile Gazze şeridi'nin tam anlamıyla kontrolünü kazanmak, Golan Tepeleri'ni kalıcı olarak kendi topraklarına eklemek ve Lübnan'ın Güneyi'ne girmek olduğunu hatırlatarak başlıyor ve şöyle devam ediyor:

*"İsrailli yayılmacılar aynı zamanda gözlerini kutsal metinlerde adı geçen 'Büyük İsrail'in bir parçası olarak görülen Irak topraklarına da dikmiş durumdalar."*

Madsen, Yahudiler'in kutsal saydıkları yerlere dini ziyaret kisvesi altında binlerce İsrailli Kürt Yahudisi'nin Musul ve Nineveh'e yerleştirildiğini ileri sürüyor. Kürt kaynaklarına dayanarak aktardığına göre, Yahudiler'in bu topraklara yerleştirilmesinde İsrailliler Kürdistan Bölgesel Yönetimi ile birlikte çalışıyor. 

Görünen o ki, Celal Talabani’nin başkanlığındaki Kürdistan Yurtseverler Partisi de bu plana destek veriyor.

Barzani'nin Kürt Yahudisi olduğu biliniyor; Madsen da Talabani’nin gelini, Sherri Gabrielle Kraham'ın Yahudi olduğunu anımsatıyor.

Davos'ta İsrail Cumhurbaşkanına çıkışmak bir yana, Türkiye yöneticilerinin ve büyük medyasının Büyük İsrail projesine bir itirazı varmış gibi görünmüyor. Ece Temelkuran'ın terminolojisini ödünç alacak olursak, Barzanici Kürtler iyi Kürtler, AKP ve Fethullah karşısında DTP'ye bağlı Kürtler kötü Kürtler olarak kabul ediliyor.

Ardında Fethullah Gülen'in Abant Platformu'nu bulduğumuz Erbil toplantısı ayakta alkışlanırken, DTP her durumda günah keçisi ilan ediliyor. 

DTP'nin doğruları, yanlışları bir başka yazının konusu. Ancak, Türkiye şimdiye dek, kendi Kürtleri'ni dinlemektense, Barzani'yle uzlaşma arama yoluna gitti, bu açık.

Obama, Irak'tan, kısmi de olsa, çekilmeye hazırlanırken, ardında sorunsuz bir Barzani-Türkiye ilişkisi bırakmayı istiyor; bu, Büyük İsrail projesi için de hayati önem taşıyor. Yeni Kürt sorunu çözümünü bu doğrultuda değerlendirmek gerekiyor.

şu anda Barzani ile Türkiye arasındaki en büyük sorunu PKK oluşturuyor.

Türkiye'nin önünde iki seçenek var:

Ya kendi Kürtleri'yle barışma yoluna gidecek, PKK'nın silahsızlanması karşılığında genel af ilan edecek. 

Ya da, başarabilirse, ABD ve Barzani'nin desteğiyle PKK'yı tasfiye edip Türkiye Kürtleri'ni, Fethullah Gülen'in ve Barzani'nin/Büyük İsrail'in kucağına itecek.

İkinci yolu seçerse, PKK'yı tasfiye edip edemeyeceği meçhul, ama Türkiye Kürtleri'ni kaybedeceği kesin görünüyor.



*Deniz Hakyemez*



*Odatv.com*

26 Mart 2009

----------

